

Capitalism is the solution to poverty, maybe the only solution - yarapavan
https://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/06/business/global/06khosla.html?_r=1&hp

======
ataggart
I'm always wary when articles refer (either positively or negatively) to
"capitalism", more so when they ascribe actions to it. Depending on what one
means by the term, and ones preconceptions, the response to the notion that
the poor are helped by "capitalism" can range from "well, of course" to "how
surprising." I'm not clear on exactly what the Times thinks capitalism _is_ ,
but their tone falls towards the latter.

The following article does a good job of conveying the problems with labels
such as "capitalism" and "socialism":

[http://distributedrepublic.net/archives/2006/05/15/long-
on-z...](http://distributedrepublic.net/archives/2006/05/15/long-on-zaxlebax)

~~~
wazoox
This is a very interesting analysis, thank you.

